# Foot sore



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I have an orange terribilis with a foot sore. It has had it for at least two months but it had been difficult to get hold of it and isolate it until last night.

There are no experienced vets down here, so that's not an option.

Any ideas or similar experiences? 

Alex


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you e-mailed Dr. Frye to ask his opinion?
Candy


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I would contact Dr. Frye. A sore can turn to infection fast and cause bigger problems.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

try some triple anti-biotic ointment on a q-tip. my female auratus had an infection on her ankle that swole up, i used a needle to drain it then used triple anti-biotic ointment for about a week or 2 and it healed up with no problems.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

alex i would definately contact dr.frye and definately isolate that dart...and wear gloves in my opinion. best case scenario is that it is just a sore and can be cured with a couple medications and the dart gets better and recovers.. worse case it is dart TB (tuberculosis) and although not the same as human tuberculosis , is fatal(uncurable as i know of) to darts and can harm humans in a different way than the TB we are susceptible to if touched/handled with bare hands..
check out this thread:http://www.dendroboard.com/general-...nt/topic40241.html?hilit=Tuberculosis#p296495
i do hope it gets better. if using antibiotic ointment, make sure it *does not *have any anesthetics in it for now. best wishes, kristy


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the responses.

I did separate the frog and put it into a small plastic box with a wet towel on the bottom. Have been taking a close look at the foot and it's doing so much better without any intervention from my part I think it will be completely cured within a week.

I will try to put some photos tomorrow or the day after, but the foot looks so much better now. All the other four frogs (terribilis) are looking good and disease free, so the problem doesn't seem to be contagious. I haven't handled the sick frog any ways, there just there isnt any need to do it.


----------

